# Indiana snow plowers



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

We would like to invite all Indiana snow plowers, primarily those of you around Indianapolis, to visit our new website. It's www.indysnowplowers.com.

This site has been formed by a few central Indiana snow plowers to network with other plowers across the city and state. If we get an email for a potential customer in your area, we will send it your way if you are a part of our network. No fees or obligations. We would like to talk to you and explain how we work. We advertise and you get business!

We have people that are willing and very eager to travel North to plow too. So, if any of you northern Indiana folks need some help, just let us know! We will always try to pay back the favor! Maybe a link to your service on our website or some plowing business.

Check us out, www.indysnowplowers.com


----------

